# Crankset/bottom bracket for Plasma 10



## LPRacing (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 2010 Plasma 10 and it is currently equipped with a 175 mm standard crankset and it is way too long for me. I would like to switch to a 160/165 mm standard crankset and have been looking at the rotor 3d tt cranksets. I would greatly appreciate any help picking out the right setup and bottom bracket so I don't waste any money buying the wrong parts.

I am open to other brands/components if anyone has any better recommendations 

thanks


----------

